# Find Duplicate Files?



## Rekd (Oct 6, 2010)

Does anyone use a duplicate file finder type app? Are there good/great ones for windows? (I thought about making something in Excel using Visual Basic for Applications but once I started laying it out I realized how involved it would be and didn't pursue it.)


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 6, 2010)

Get LR3.  You'll never have duplicates again


----------



## JasonLambert (Oct 6, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Get LR3.  You'll never have duplicates again



lol... Tell that to my hard drives!


----------



## timbearden (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm not sure if that was a sarcastic remark or a question.  Just in case....LR3=Lightroom 3


----------



## bruce282 (Oct 7, 2010)

Might I suggest:

Best Free Duplicate File Detector

Loads of info and choices there.

Bruce


----------



## Rekd (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks Bruce, lots of good stuff there.


----------



## dudfc (Oct 11, 2010)

There are tons of duplicate file programs online, and i have developed one myself, if you need one, PM me...


----------

